

Seedcamp Video Footage (European Y Combinator clone) - nootopian
http://the-accelerator.blogspot.com/2007/11/seedcamp-video.html

======
DarrenStuart
<http://seedcamp.com/> has this vid too

------
cellis
Wheres ycombo's vid?

